# Pictures of my Fish children!



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

I have been posting on here for a little while, so I thought it was time to show some pictures of my fish.

My Bolivian Ram:








Panda cories and little albinos at feeding time:








3 Cherry barbs








One of my smaller angels, Bonnie:








Size comparison...the big one is Sydney








The other small angel, Clyde:








29g tank with new plants








Stargrass









And that's all I'll bore ya'll with tonight! Enjoy!

Oh, and they're not all in the 29g by the way...it kinda seems that way in this post.

In the 29g I have:
8 neons
7 glowlights
3 cherry barbs
6 panda cories
4 albino cories (temporary residents)
1 opaline gourami
3 ottos


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

They`re beautiful fish. Your 29 gal looks nice.


----------



## ORCA. (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice, what size do the Bolivian rams get to?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

They get about 2.5-3 inches. Mine is a female and she is about 2.5 inches.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2006)

Here are some closeups (I've been practicing!)









"What are you looking at?"








Charlie the Betta:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

great pics!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Amazing shots!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You got some nice fish there. Love the bottom feeders. Loach, corydora, pleco. 
Can you see where my heart lies?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2006)

> Can you see where my heart lies?


Yes I can! And I am right there with ya. I love my bottom guys. I saw some polka dot loaches at Walmart tonight and if I had somewhere to put them, I would have bought them. Even from Walmart. They were so cute. I've never seen them at any LFS either.

My pandas have to be my favorites though. Well I do love watching my silly yoyos play. They are fun to watch. Some of the things they do just make me laugh. They like to sit on my anubias leaves in my 55g tank. They just hang out like its their seat. Crazy!


This is a bad picture, but it shows how crazy my yoyos are. I have a rubber band on my driftwood to hold the moss down. The yoyos get behind it and just sit there. The first time I saw it I thought it was stuck. Scared the heck out of me.









Here's my Bristlenose, or Bristle Boy as I call him. He doesn't come out much when I'm around, so its hard to get a good picture of him.









I hope to get an albino long finned BN for my new 55g tank.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The pet store had a albino channel cat. I was so tempted but that would have caused problems in the future expansion in my tanks. He would make snacks of some of the other fish I would have had to keep with him. Restraing is a very hard thing at times.


----------

